# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > بحوث ومقالات في القانون الجنائي >  أهم قضايا التجسس المصرية ضدد إسرائيل(6)

## لما

*أهم قضايا التجسس المصرية ضدد إسرائيل (6)*

----------


## شمس الدين

تسلمى اختى لما على التوبك المميز 

تحياتى اليك

----------

